
Ask HN: Building cross platform text adventure game how to package a terminal - Something1234
I&#x27;m looking for recommendations on a crossplatform terminal emulator that I can package with the app. I&#x27;ve looked at hyper and it appears to be acceptable but it doesn&#x27;t have the ability to set the shell to start with a command line parameter. So what options are there to provide a terminal emulator without trying to implement one myself.
======
forgottenacc57
Why do you need to do this? Explain in detail.

~~~
Something1234
I want to be able to deploy it on steam and not use the default emulator on
windows, because it is terrible. I would also like to not try to figure out
what terminal emulator the user has by default. I just want to be able to
start my packaged one and allow the player to use that.

